# Rusty drum brakes



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

My sons car has drum brakes on the rear and they've gone a bit rusty. Car is only 18 months old and the rusty drums really spoil it. Was going to wire brush then spray with high temp paint but would hydrate 80 work. Could I just brush on and leave without a coat of paint on top.

Prefer them to be matt black.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I’d use the Bilt Hamber stuff but still apply some vht paint. When I was going to do our old Corsa brakes I was thinking about brushing it on the vht paint from a tin to save all of the masking up.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

wirebrush them and wipe clean with panel wipe or IPA before painting. hydrate is overkill and not needed honestly. brake drums are thick pieces of metal and they dont need any sort of rust prevention. a good coat of paint is all thats needed to keep them rust free.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks. The only reason I was thinking about using hydrate was ease of use. Thought it would be easier to put that on rather than mask up and spray. But if it would need a top coat anyway then no point.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I would always kill the rust to hopefully offset the return of the rust that bit longer. If you have the Bilt Hamber stuff then it makes sense to use it.


----------

